# Delamere Forst - Ryder cup Friday



## Liverbirdie (Sep 11, 2012)

Hello all,

I thought I would seperate this one, as Birchy, Louise are looking into options for an October/November meet in the other thread.

Here's the options, can't call it a cheap deal, as it is only marginally cheaper than normal, but a good chance to meet others from the forum is always a good option:-

Option 1 - 9.30 tee off at Â£ 46.00 each

or 

Option 2 - 2.15 tee off at Â£46.00 each

or

Option 3 - 9.30/2.15 tee offs for 36 holes @ Â£65.00 each

The Ryder cup will start around 1.20 GMT so it partially depends if people want to take a full day off or a 1/2 day and if they want to play 36 holes or not.

There is no food included, as there is another society there that day, although bar meals are available (extra, at your own expense).

We are only saving Â£4.00 for the 18 only or Â£5.00 for the day rate, a downside is there is no sky tv in the bar, but I know a pub only 3-4 minutes drive away which also does meals.

We need a minimum of 10 people.

Anyway, please answer if interested in the above options via the forum page rather than private messages, for now. Please also advise if you can't do one of the options.

Delamere is a fantastic course, I played there 6 weeks ago, but the rough has lowered since.

I'm in London for a few days, will look in, if possible and be prepared to send money to me for early next week, if we go ahead.

Liverbirdie.


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 11, 2012)

Sounds good, count me in.
I'm not to fussed over the tee time but would prefer just the 18 holes. I'll get the payment over to you as soon as its needed.
Looking forward to it, I've fancied playing Delamere for some time, let's just hope we can get the 10 required.
Thanks for organising LB.


----------



## louise_a (Sep 11, 2012)

Count me in,  I am free for any time.


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 11, 2012)

Yep, put me down for this.

I'd sooner the morning tee off and 18 holes, might struggle to make it otherwise.


----------



## louise_a (Sep 11, 2012)

if we are only saving Â£4 does it really matter how many go?


----------



## Scouser (Sep 11, 2012)

Its the 28th aint it?

I am interested will check in work tomorrow....

BUT 

I dont wanna play with NWJ ...........He hits it way to far for me :fore:


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 11, 2012)

Scouser said:



			Its the 28th aint it?

I am interested will check in work tomorrow....

BUT 

I dont wanna play with NWJ ...........He hits it way to far for me :fore:
		
Click to expand...

My company that bad!!? Trouble at formby was I was hitting it miles in the wrong direction!


----------



## Scouser (Sep 11, 2012)

Yeah but it was still closer to the pin than me


----------



## Birchy (Sep 11, 2012)

This date is looking a bit doubtful for me at the moment unfortunatley. Im gonna try pull a few strings but its not looking good at the moment!


----------



## louise_a (Sep 11, 2012)

NWJocko said:



			Trouble at formby was I was hitting it miles in the wrong direction!
		
Click to expand...

only on the first.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 11, 2012)

I can't make this LB, started a new job yesterday and there's no chance of a weekday off just yet.


----------



## Scouser (Sep 11, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			I can't make this LB, started a new job yesterday and there's no chance of a weekday off just yet.
		
Click to expand...

That should up the numbers


Congrats on the job front.............how longs the sentence (most scousers go  on holiday ;o)......)


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 12, 2012)

Scouser said:



			That should up the numbers


Congrats on the job front.............how longs the sentence (most scousers go  on holiday ;o)......)
		
Click to expand...

You're about as funny as toothache you.

6months at the minute but it might lead to something longterm.

Enjoy looking for your donnayprov1s at delamere


----------



## Junior (Sep 12, 2012)

Will check with work and let you know tomorrow mate. Congrats on the new job Stu !! you cant keep a good man down !!!


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 12, 2012)

Sorry guys. That date is particularly bad for me. Hopefully I'll be free for the next one. 

Congrats Stu, is it the job we were talking about at Hillside?


----------



## Scouser (Sep 12, 2012)

Spoke to LB today He wants an update so far we have LBMeMWJLouise A Qwertyany others


----------



## Scouser (Sep 12, 2012)

Scouser said:



			Spoke to LB today He wants an update so far we have LBMeMWJLouise A Qwertyany others
		
Click to expand...


Not sure what happened there and now cant edit it

LB
ME
NWJ
Louise A
Qwerty

any others?


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 12, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			Sorry guys. That date is particularly bad for me. Hopefully I'll be free for the next one. 

Congrats Stu, is it the job we were talking about at Hillside?
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Danny boy it certainly is the job. Hopefully it'll be sound  but only time will tell.


----------



## thepodgster (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi all,

Count me in for the day. I'd be happy playing the 36 holes as never done that before so I'm sure it will fun. If that's not possible then I'll take any time. Be good to meet people from here. 

Regards


----------



## Scouser (Sep 12, 2012)

thepodgster said:



			Hi all,

Count me in for the day. I'd be happy playing the 36 holes as never done that before so I'm sure it will fun. If that's not possible then I'll take any time. Be good to meet people from here. 

Regards
		
Click to expand...

Thats 2 3 balls so far

Nice one Ste


----------



## Junior (Sep 13, 2012)

Sorry fella's no can do!! Got to work !


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 13, 2012)

I might be struggling for this due to work, didn't really check the date until today!

Will let you know next week.


----------



## Karl102 (Sep 13, 2012)

Sorry... Teachers holidays do not stretch that far! Gutted! Delamere is supposed to be stunning!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 13, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			I can't make this LB, started a new job yesterday and there's no chance of a weekday off just yet.
		
Click to expand...

Good to hear the good news fella, made up for you.

What's the job? Hope your happy.

I'll let this run for a few more days, to see on numbers and will ask some mates 9so that's only an extra one)!!

I'll also check with the pro at Delamere early next week, and go from there. If he keeps the price for 6 or more, I reckon we still go ahead.


----------



## 6inchcup (Sep 14, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			I can't make this LB, started a new job yesterday and there's no chance of a weekday off just yet.
		
Click to expand...

were did you get a start mate any of the ones i posted?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 16, 2012)

Bump - any more interest, before I call Delamere tomorrow?


----------



## Scouser (Sep 16, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Bump - any more interest, before I call Delamere tomorrow?
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## Yerman (Sep 16, 2012)

Sorry not to able able to join you, due to work.


----------



## thepodgster (Sep 16, 2012)

Got a school disco at 1800 so I can only do the morning now. 

Apologies


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 16, 2012)

thepodgster said:



			Got a school disco at 1800 so I can only do the morning now. 

Apologies
		
Click to expand...

A bit old for school discos aren't you? 

Are you ok for the 9.30 option though? I think it will just be the one round.


----------



## thepodgster (Sep 17, 2012)

Definitely up for the 0930 option. 

Would be rude not to attend the school disco option, looking at the morning school run there is going to be plenty of scenery so would be rude not to attend! Plus Eve would be likely to kick daddy's head in if i wasn't there to watch her dance the night away!

You out to play this week at any point?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 17, 2012)

thepodgster said:



			Definitely up for the 0930 option. 

Would be rude not to attend the school disco option, looking at the morning school run there is going to be plenty of scenery so would be rude not to attend! Plus Eve would be likely to kick daddy's head in if i wasn't there to watch her dance the night away!

You out to play this week at any point?
		
Click to expand...

I may only be able to get there for 5.30, so may only get 14 in, but will keep you informed, if playing.


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 17, 2012)

Definitely can't do this now, disappointing as looks a cracking course.

Enjoy the day.


----------



## thepodgster (Sep 18, 2012)

LB, the guy in work who might be able to play can only get confirmation tomorrow if that is still workable with you?

Regards


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 18, 2012)

thepodgster said:



			LB, the guy in work who might be able to play can only get confirmation tomorrow if that is still workable with you?

Regards
		
Click to expand...

Right all, finally got through to the pro at Delamere, here's the dance:-

We have 3 tee times provisionally booked for 9.30 am onwards on Ryder cup Friday.

We still have the reduced price of Â£46.00. We pay on the day, but I will give firmer numbers to the pro a day or two before.

I reckon we throw in Â£4.00 into the prize kitty, comp to be sorted nearer the time.

At the mo we only have 4-6 people, so come on people of the north west, we moaned about not having enough meets, so here's your chance to play a fantastic park/heathland course, meet some other forum members, maybe win a prize, have a pint, then watch the first day of the Ryder cup. Better than work.

If people can finally confirm next Wednesday night - I've booked my day off work, already.

No probs, podgster, let me know in due course.
LB.


----------



## Scouser (Sep 18, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Right all, finally got through to the pro at Delamere, here's the dance:-

We have 3 tee times provisionally booked for 9.30 am onwards on Ryder cup Friday.

We still have the reduced price of Â£46.00. We pay on the day, but I will give firmer numbers to the pro a day or two before.

I reckon we throw in Â£4.00 into the prize kitty, comp to be sorted nearer the time.

At the mo we only have 4-6 people, so come on people of the north west, we moaned about not having enough meets, so here's your chance to play a fantastic park/heathland course, meet some other forum members, maybe win a prize, have a pint, then watch the first day of the Ryder cup. Better than work.

If people can finally confirm next Wednesday night - I've booked my day off work, already.

No probs, podgster, let me know in due course.
LB.
		
Click to expand...

I am booked off already and the day before will be off as well so if u fancy a warm up the day before say about 3-30 let me know


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 18, 2012)

Scouser said:



			I am booked off already and the day before will be off as well so if u fancy a warm up the day before let me know 

Click to expand...

Sorry lar, I work in the private sector, so we are judged on results, unlike council officials who have far too many holidays.....


----------



## Scouser (Sep 18, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Sorry lar, I work in the private sector, so we are judged on results, unless council officials who have far too many holidays..... 

Click to expand...

Its an enforced holiday for my interview but shhhhh dont tell anyone


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 18, 2012)

Scouser said:



			Its an enforced holiday for my interview but shhhhh dont tell anyone 

Click to expand...

Good luck,lar.


----------



## Scouser (Sep 18, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Good luck,lar.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers :thup:

I may play saturday AM you about?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 18, 2012)

Scouser said:



			Cheers :thup:

I may play saturday AM you about?
		
Click to expand...

Not sure yet, will keep you informed.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 22, 2012)

# Bump #


----------



## Scouser (Sep 22, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			# Bump #
		
Click to expand...

Oh yeah sorry *bump*

Lol

Ps your mate was talking about playing a second ball when the other was only in the trees..............talk of the car park haha


----------



## thepodgster (Sep 24, 2012)

Ok people,

I have a quick question before getting assassinated on Friday.

The only HC (official) that i have is from my first three cards that i put in (May/June 2012) when i first started to play earlier this year after joining Suffolk Golf and Country Club. I have not played any competition golf since taking up the sport in May 2012.

I am not a member anywhere at the moment however will be joining Lee park next year when i am back in the UK permanently.

I use an online handicap tracker thing (http://todaysgolfer.golfscoretracker.co.uk/) where i put in the score from every round i play.

What do i use on meets such as this coming Friday. The official one from Suffolk or the online one?

Kind Regards, Steve


----------



## Scouser (Sep 24, 2012)

thepodgster said:



			What do i use on meets such as this coming Friday. The official one from Suffolk or the online one?

Kind Regards, Steve
		
Click to expand...

The bandit one u kick my A$$ with.....


----------



## thepodgster (Sep 24, 2012)

Perhaps the question should read:

What handicap would *you* use if you were in my position????


----------



## Scouser (Sep 24, 2012)

thepodgster said:



			Perhaps the question should read:

What handicap would *you* use if you were in my position????
		
Click to expand...

10


----------



## Birchy (Sep 24, 2012)

thepodgster said:



			Ok people,

I have a quick question before getting assassinated on Friday.

The only HC (official) that i have is from my first three cards that i put in (May/June 2012) when i first started to play earlier this year after joining Suffolk Golf and Country Club. I have not played any competition golf since taking up the sport in May 2012.

I am not a member anywhere at the moment however will be joining Lee park next year when i am back in the UK permanently.

I use an online handicap tracker thing (http://todaysgolfer.golfscoretracker.co.uk/) where i put in the score from every round i play.

What do i use on meets such as this coming Friday. The official one from Suffolk or the online one?

Kind Regards, Steve
		
Click to expand...

What are the two handicaps? Im guessing the second one would be the most up to date as you have updated it since you did the 3 cards?


----------



## louise_a (Sep 24, 2012)

the good news that this awful weather should have moved on by friday.


----------



## thepodgster (Sep 24, 2012)

Louise - i certainly hope so after being absolutely pi$$ wet through this morning!

Birchy - courtesy of two cracking rounds (+16 at Carden Park and +18 at Arrowe Park) the online one is 20 and the Suffolk one is 26. I'm normally around +22/+24 hence the question.

Liverbirdie - Just had confirmation from the guy still in work that he will not be able to make it on Friday so it will be just myself. You need money beforehand or is it all pay on the day?

Whats the timings and score throughout the day such as lunch and stuff.

Cheers, Steve


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 24, 2012)

thepodgster said:



			Louise - i certainly hope so after being absolutely pi$$ wet through this morning!

Birchy - courtesy of two cracking rounds (+16 at Carden Park and +18 at Arrowe Park) the online one is 20 and the Suffolk one is 26. I'm normally around +22/+24 hence the question.

Liverbirdie - Just had confirmation from the guy still in work that he will not be able to make it on Friday so it will be just myself. You need money beforehand or is it all pay on the day?

Whats the timings and score throughout the day such as lunch and stuff.

Cheers, Steve
		
Click to expand...

Hi Steve, glad you can come along.

Handicap wise, I would not say I am au fait with all the handicap rules and guidelines. The one rule of thumb I would say to work from is the double bogey system, if you still have your most recent cards.

I.E. Any holes with more than a double bogey, get marked down as a double bogey maximum only. This is an adjusted total for your card.

So say you hit a 95, but you had 3 triple bogeys, you would then take 3 off the 95 for a nett 92 (handicap wise). This, I think is how handicap secretaries work out your scores. If on this system you had 3 cards whereby you had actually scored say 100,97 and 92, but in the double bogey adjustment they became 96, 96 and 87 this would give us something better to go on. then it would be more towards your best score(ish).

Anyway, we will be relying on your honesty, which I'm sure wont be a problem. My view would be we have to be fair to you to be able to compete, but also fair to the rest of the players. If you give us the details, then I'll PM them and hopefully all come up with a fair handicap. I know you are an improving golfer and think that the online one is a better guide, and also a fairer reflection of your current form, but let us know other details and we'll go from there, hopefully.

9.30 tee off, no lunch or food included, maybe just a few beers afterwards in a local pub, then bring on the Ryder cup.You just pay on the day Â£46, and I recommend the other Â£4 into a prize fund, so Â£50 in total.

The weather looks ok at the mo, just need everyone to confirm they are still ok, hopefully a few more could join us. I think there are about 5 or 6 at the moment. Believe me this is a great course.


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm still ok for this, I've got the day booked of and I'm just hoping this weather turns around.
I havn't been playing many new courses recently so I'm looking forward to Delamere.


----------



## louise_a (Sep 25, 2012)

I am still OK.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 25, 2012)

Scouser - are you still ok? 

Anyone I've forgotten?


----------



## Scouser (Sep 25, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Scouser - are you still ok?
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 26, 2012)

weather is looking ok, people.


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 27, 2012)

I've just checked Tommorrows weather for Northwich, it's looking like sunshine all day!

Anyone else fancy playing one of the top courses in the North west on a nice sunny day before the seasons over?


----------



## Junior (Sep 27, 2012)

Have a great day !!!   Delamere is a great course and is always in top condition....... I'll be working....BALLS !!!!


----------



## Scouser (Sep 28, 2012)

Junior said:



			Have a great day !!!   Delamere is a great course and is always in top condition....... I'll be working....BALLS !!!!
		
Click to expand...

Well there we have it another great NW meet .....good company thepodgster and qwerty and nice to see Louise again.

I have learnt that qwerty is Mexican for bandit....who would have guessed


----------



## louise_a (Sep 28, 2012)

Indeed it was a great day, well done to LB for arranging it, luckily for me, my one good shot of the day won nearest the pin. Nice to see Scouser and LB again and to meet Podgster and Querty.


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 28, 2012)

Scouser said:



			Well there we have it another great NW meet .....good company thepodgster and qwerty and nice to see Louise again.

I have learnt that qwerty is Mexican for bandit....who would have guessed 

Click to expand...

What can I say mate, one of them days where it mostly goes to plan
Cracking day today, Great course and great company, I really enjoyed it. Good to meet you all.

Please don't make me wear a sombrero at Caldy


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 28, 2012)

Very well played Qwerty, 5 over on that course is impressive shooting. I was made up to play to handicap.

Well done Louise for the fantastic nearest the pin, looking forward to the pictures.

Glad you all enjoyed the course, maybe next year again on the twilight deal.


----------



## thepodgster (Sep 29, 2012)

Guys and Gals,

Fantastic day and nice to have met you all.

Pete - thanks for arranging the day on a course i was certainly impressed with.

Qwerty - i am currently scouring ebay for cheap hats for you. Just make sure you get rid of your tan in time for Caldy after your visits home to Mexico

Looking forward to Caldy already


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 29, 2012)

Sounds like I missed a good meet yesterday, though I had a lucky escape by not playing with Scouser  !


----------



## Scouser (Sep 29, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			Sounds like I missed a good meet yesterday, though I had a lucky escape by not playing with Scouser  !
		
Click to expand...

 You would have been with lb and Louise so u woyld have been safe!


----------

